# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Radio 101 - 10 godina od prosvjeda na Trgu

## Mukica

Ba slusam na 101 kak jos malo pa ce 10 godina od okupljanja na Trgu pa su na 101 odlucili napravit akciju i napravit nesto slicno Muzeju prekinutih veza tj. zamoliti ljude da im posalju ili donesu sono sto ih emotivno veze za taj dan...

Ja to vece nisam od pocetka bila na Trgu jer sam morala sluzbeno putovat u Cakovec na neko rucko veceru s poslovnim partnerom, ali pouzdano znam da sam cijeli dan patila sto necu moci biti tamo... Kad je sve bilo gotovo jurili smo za Zagreb, slusali na radiju sto se desava, moila sam direktora da prodje kroz grad i da me ostavi negdje blizu tramvaja, a on je fakat bio fer i iskrcao me najblize Trgu sto je mogao... Ljudi su se, kad sam ja dosla, vec polako razilazili, al ja sam IPAK dosla i tak sam bila sretna... Necu to nikad zaboravit... Poslje sam otisla u kafic di se inace okupljala moja ekipa i znam da su mi sve po 100 put prepricavali i da j bilo bas... nabrijano... bas dobro... bas ono... pravo dobro, sto bi bosanci rekli.

----------


## ornela_m

Nisam gasila radio tih dana. Sjecam se farse zvane "Radio Globus", sjecam se kako se Gogi(?) tresao glas u sred izvjestaja sa sjednice Vijeca za telekomunikacije ili kako vec... Sjecam se kako su taksisti trubili u gajevoj, kako su voditelji javljali da im stizu role faxpapira da bi sve one zelje i poruke koje su stizale mogle biti biti isprintane. I bila sam na Trgu, osjecala sam da cu nesto veliko i vazno propustiti ako ne odem.  Sjecam se da je Zrinka bila tada trudna (kcerkica Hana?).

Imam snimku legendarnog Week Reporta od 23.10. cini mi se, svjedocanstvo jednog vremena.

----------


## a zakaj

> jos malo pa ce *10 godina* od okupljanja na Trgu


jezusek, kak smo stari...

----------


## lukica

i sad kad se sjetim toga nekako mi se stisne želudac od uzbuđenja...

----------


## yaya

Bili i mi na Trgu, mogu im poslati vestu punu voska id svijeće
 :D

----------


## mamazika

Mi smo do selidbe (zimus) čuvali plakat "Radio gori" ali mislim da smo ga bacili...  :Sad:  
Muki, MM je isto bio na putu, htio se požderat.

----------


## Mukica

ide neko sutra na Trg???

----------


## rokobj

idemo mi ak neće kišurina,prije 10 g smo bili svi s godine,naježim se kad se sjetim,taj radio je jedan od razloga zašto želim natrag u zg,noćas sam sanjala tramvaj,luda i tužna

----------


## Mukica

predivno je vrijeme :D  :D 
nemrem se docekat da zavrsim s poslom, odem po klince, nekaj poklopamo i da idemo u grad

----------


## seni

> ide neko sutra na Trg???


samo u mislima, na zalost.

----------


## emily

danas necu biti na trgacu  :Sad:  
al sam bila prije 10 godina. nezaboravno...

----------


## andrea

i mis mo bili  :Heart:

----------


## loo

ija bi opet , bili prije 10 god sada smo trudni u slavoniji i gledajuci ove kratke isjecke suze minaviru na oci, a istovremeno neki ponos kuca u meni kako sam bila svjedok povjesnog dogadjaja.
jos negdje u nekoj ladici su pohranjene kazete sa snimkama 24 satne emisije  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------

